# 11 weeks + 2 Day Ultrasound. Any guesses?



## SummerMother

Hey everyone, 

Currently pregnant with my 2nd baby. Had my dating U/S today and I was dated at 11 weeks + 2 days (I was only 1 day off with my calculation) with a due date of October 21, 2017! 

We are hoping to stay team green but I love speculations and predictions in the mean time! I'll update at 20 weeks with new pictures as well and then let you all know the outcome when baby arrives :happydance:

Here is the pic and the heart rate was 170bpm. 
https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q720/Kelsey_Buchanan/IMG_0603_zps3bbn1vg9.jpg


----------



## XenasMommy

Hey, I'm due October 22nd, 2017!


----------



## SummerMother

XenasMommy said:


> Hey, I'm due October 22nd, 2017!

How exciting that your expecting in October as well! Is your due date based off your last period/ovulation or your dating ultrasound? Is this your first? 

My original thought due date was Oct 22,2017 but then they put me ahead a day at the ultrasound. I'm not even expecting baby to come on the due date as my 1st was 9 days late lol. So I'm expecting to go overdue (I'm just hoping not 9 days this time!).


----------



## FKP2017

Due with twins October 28th, 2017!


----------



## pinkpassion

I'm not sure, there's nothing to really go off in that pic, no nub view, I'm guessing girl but it's just a guess!!


----------



## Aimeewaymee

I'm guessing a girl too. x


----------



## SummerMother

FKP2017 said:


> Due with twins October 28th, 2017!

 How exciting! Were you expecting twins or did it come as a surprise?


----------



## SummerMother

Thanks ladies, 

I should have put that I knew it was too early for nub guesses and was asking for skull theory. 

Next U/S June 9 at 21 weeks. Will update!


----------



## SummerMother

Hey just thought I'd update with the 20 week ultrasound. I'll let you guys guess again based on the ultrasound. We did end up finding out :)

https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q720/Kelsey_Buchanan/IMG_0744_zps5mtbafpq.jpg


----------



## pinkpassion

I'll guess boy :)


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Looks very similar to my ds1's 20 week scan photo!


----------



## SummerMother

It is in fact another little Boy <3 i am extatic as I love my boys! 

We believe both grandmothers are going to be slightly crushed as they were both wanting girls. DH and I are choosing to not share gender with anyone we know and let it be a surprise when little man gets here. This is mostly due to all those silly comments of "awww maybe you will get a girl next time" or "aww you missed having the perfect family" (one girl, one boy).


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Awww congrats! Smart decision not sharing the gender, I can very much relate! Let me tell you tho' there is no bond like the one between siblings of the same kind <3
Great times ahead of you xx


----------



## Talia12

SummerMother said:


> It is in fact another little Boy <3 i am extatic as I love my boys!
> 
> We believe both grandmothers are going to be slightly crushed as they were both wanting girls. DH and I are choosing to not share gender with anyone we know and let it be a surprise when little man gets here. This is mostly due to all those silly comments of "awww maybe you will get a girl next time" or "aww you missed having the perfect family" (one girl, one boy).

I plan to do exactly this if it's a boy - when my sister found out her second was another boy all the comments were like "ah, never mind though!" and "don't worry, they'll have a great bond" (as if trying to cheer her up!!) and that'd really p*ss me off when all I want is a healthy baby! So if i find out the gender and it's a boy, I'm going to tell everyone I decided not to find out!


----------

